# Kimler Var > Kim Kimdir ? >  Nihat Genç Kimdir?

## ceyda

Nihat_Genc3_yasamoykusu.jpgNihat Genç, 1956 yılında Trabzonda doğdu. İlkokulu, İskender Paşa İlkokulunda, orta okul ve liseyi Trabzon Ticaret Lisesi'nde okuduktan sonra 1973-1974 döneminde mezun oldu. İstanbul İktisadi Ticari İlimler Akademisi ve Ankarada Bankacılık okuluna kayıt yaptırmış ancak siyasi olaylar nedeniyle bu okullardan ayrılmıştır.

Sağlık İdaresi Yüksek Okulu 1983 yılı mezunudur. Okul bitimi Ankara Rehabilitasyon Merkezi'nde peşinden Kültür Bakanlığında toplam dokuz yıl memuriyet yapmıştır.

Gençlik yıllarında gazete ve dergilerde teknik eleman olarak çalıştı. Gençlik yıllarından bugüne, siyasi dergiler, edebi dergiler ve son olarak Leman (eski Limon) dergisinde yazmayı sürdürdü. Kısa bir süre Akşam gazetesinde yazdı. Skyturk isimli televizyon kanalında Serdar Akinan ile "Ne Var Ne Yok" adında bir program yaptı. Bu program 2008 yazında sona erdi. Ardından Avrasya TV'de Lale Şıvgın ile halen devam eden "Veryansın" programına başladı.

Öykülerinde çıplak bir gerçekçilik ile birlikte hümanizm arayışı egemendir, insan hikâyeleri ile birlikte yaşanılan zamanların sorunlarını ve toplumsal değişimi gayet ince çizgilerle betimler ve kahramanlarını her zaman için ezilen kesimden insanlar içinden seçer. Siyasi ya da siyasi olmayan fikir makalelerinde ise çok daha sert çizgilere sahip, kızgın ve hatta saldırgan bir tarza sahip olduğu görülür. Gizli ama derin bir yalnızlık duygusu, öykülerinde de fikir yazılarında da alt metni oluşturan güçlü öğelerden biridir.

2005 yılında Bilgi, Sabancı ve Boğaziçi üniversiteleri tarafından organize edilen İmparatorluğun Çöküş Döneminde Osmanlı Ermenileri' başlıklı konferansı eleştiren bir yazı yazması üzerine uzun süredir tüm kitaplarını yayınlayan İletişim Yayınları, Nihat Genç ile ilişkilerini kesme ve kitaplarını yayınlamama kararı almış, bunun üzerine yazar kitaplarını diğer yayınevlerinden çıkarmaya başlamıştır.

Öykülerinden Örnekler
* Narlıbahçe Sokağı (Modern Çağın Canileri) 
* Şeriatta Ayıp Yoktur (Ofli Hoca) 
* Bu İşin Tövbesi Var midur? (Ofli Hoca) 
* İhtişam ve Sefalet (Köpekleşmenin Tarihi) 
* Türkan (Arkası Karanlık Ağaçlar) 
* Hero Marka Mızıka (Kompile Hikayeler) 
* İhtiyar Kemancı (İhtiyar Kemancı)





Bazı Kitapları
* Dün Korkusu (1989) 
* Bu Çağın Soylusu (1991) 
* Ofli Hoca / Şeriatta Ayıp Yoktur 
* Kompile Hikayeler 
* Üfürükten Üniversite Bilimi (1993) 
* Soğuk Sabun(1994) 
* Köpekleşmenin Tarihi (1998) 
* Modern Çağın Canileri (2000) 
* Memleket Hikayeleri 
* Arkası Karanlık Ağaçlar (2001) 
* İhtiyar Kemancı (2002) 
* Amerikan Köpekleri (2004) 
* Edebiyat Dersleri (2004) 
* Nöbetçi Yazılar (2004) 
* Hattı Müdaafa (2005) 
* Karanlığa Okunan Ezanlar (2006) 
* Aşk Coğrafyasında Konuşmalar (2007) 
* Kavga Günleri (2007) 
* Veryansın (2008)

----------

